# Do reptiles smile?



## shorty6049




----------



## Big Mike

Great shot, would be a good candidate for a caption contest.

Do reptiles smile?...check these guys out... http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q=leopard+gecko&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2


----------



## shorty6049

i got bit by a leopard gecko once...


----------



## Big Mike

Better by a gecko than by that guy


----------



## shorty6049

ya, i'd be dead if i got bit by that...


----------



## shorty6049

comments and criticism DESPERATELY wanted!


----------



## cigrainger

Yes they do. lol Very good shot.


----------



## abraxas

Nice shot.  A lot of wasted space though.

I like the natural look to it, not like it was shot though glass or under artificial light.


----------



## shorty6049

so would you suggest that i cropped it ?


----------



## shorty6049

i'd classify that as more of a smirk by the way, lol


----------



## abraxas

shorty6049 said:


> so would you suggest that i cropped it ?



Yep. Maybe just above the head and beyond the foot on the left.  Not sure how important the other foot is though. Probably keep it in.

How far away were you?

I'm having some problems with trying to figure out how to shoot lizards with my 70-300mm lense.  Maybe too close is my problem?- 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81015


----------



## shorty6049

i was probably about 20 feet or so, its at a zoo (if thats not obvious by the fake tree he's sitting on...) i used my 35-210, i wasnt sure if i should leave that other foot in or not, i liked how it looked, i'll play around with it a little, thanks!


----------



## cigrainger

shorty6049 said:


> i was probably about 20 feet or so, its at a zoo (if thats not obvious by the fake tree he's sitting on...) i used my 35-210, i wasnt sure if i should leave that other foot in or not, i liked how it looked, i'll play around with it a little, thanks!



I personally like the crop how it is. He fills it enough to be the dominant subject, but there is plenty of context and he sits on a thirds line.


----------



## NJMAN

Yes, reptiles do smile, and even amphibians do sometimes... 




http://www.lechnirdesign.com/images/frog1_640.jpg


----------



## shorty6049

lol cute, i gotta post one i took now...


----------



## shorty6049

i couldnt find it right now, but heres a link to it on picture.com- http://picture.com/display.asp?ID=1734618


----------



## NJMAN

Cool frog!  :thumbup:


----------



## Riggaberto

abraxas said:


> Nice shot.  A lot of wasted space though.
> 
> I like the natural look to it, not like it was shot though glass or under artificial light.



I disagree, I find the composition very effective.  I think the amount of space just adds to the effect of it peaking out from behind that wood.  

The wood seems to be on the over exposed side, and it's a little distracting, but judging from the scene you didn't really have a choice.  Really great shot though.


----------



## shorty6049

thanks, i might try to darken the wood a bit tonight, we'll see...


----------



## shorty6049

heres the frog, a little bigger-


----------

